
Matched.io: women could live more simply by accepting male pronouns as default - shaggyfrog
https://twitter.com/kotzendekrabbe/status/1290665892267921414
======
meristem
1\. Part of the issue is a language barrier: Matched.io's team is primarily
German according to LinkedIn. There seems to be some lack of linguistic nuance
at work on the choice of words.

2\. Interestingly, German as a language is far more gendered than English,
with gendered article and noun forms)

3\. "It would be easier if you just chill" is rarely a good answer to the
representation of women in personal or professional arenas.

